# i agree, uber days are numbered.



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

In my opinion, i think the owner is just trying to pull in as much money as he can as fast as possible and then he is going to sell uber to someone, like google or a cab company. I can't think of any other reason we a business man would wanna build a company up and then kill it. It was so nice while it lasted. I haven't quit yet, but i definetly have lax'd on everything. I'm not buying all the good chocolates and candies i previously provided and as far as trying to be really passive with the jerks, forget it. The real me has come out. And i no longer wait outside for 10-15 min investigating where the person is located because the person has not dropped the pin in the right spot or even tried at all to drop the pin.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Anyone who has driven for any length of time knows that a bad pax locate will usually result in a bad star rating, so it's best to just hit 'no show' and move on. And if they re-ping do not take it as the same result will transpire, bad driver rating. There is no reward. Whatever driver takes their ping next will pay with a bad rating as well.


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

also, this ad online for new drivers getting $500 after their first ride is an obvious sign uber is worried that all the experienced drivers are going to quit. They prefer new unexperienced over old experienced drivers.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

bunnydoodoo said:


> also, this ad online for new drivers getting $500 after their first ride is an obvious sign uber is worried that all the experienced drivers are going to quit. They prefer new unexperienced over old experienced drivers.


The better drivers already semi-quit before the last rate cut by only turning on the app for surges.

Anyone still driving is simply desperate and WILL without any uncertainty go broke doing so.


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

I had a 3.4 surge from sunset towers hotel on upper sunset to koreatown and the bill was $18. I was excited about the surge, only to be let down when we got there.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Passengers love uber. Governments can't touch them because of the political and financial clout they have.

Drivers are expendable because any idiot can drive a car. There are many out there living on the government dime that if they go home with only $20 they made their pocket money for the day.

Furthermore uber is not really creating demand, they are taking established passengers from the legitimate cab industry and now city buses. What this means is that supply would far outweigh demand.

Only three ways to take down uber.

1) government intervention.

2) internet outage.

3) high number of uber drivers commit crimes and accidents.

Of all the above three is the most promising. For those thinking that drivers uniting and making their demands met, as long as the number three drivers exist, any resistance to uber is futile.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> Passengers love uber. Governments can't touch them because of the political and financial clout they have.
> 
> Drivers are expendable because any idiot can drive a car. There are many out there living on the government dime that if they go home with only $20 they made their pocket money for the day.
> 
> ...


Or the North Koreans could get involved. Love to see the emails published talking about us peons and the pax and what Travis says behind closed doors.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

uber will never fail if people keep driving for less than $1/hr


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> uber will never fail if people keep driving for less than $1/hr


Exactly! The less drivers are willing to drive for, the more Uber succeeds. By driving for Uber you are your own worst enemy. Quit, and refuse to drive until rates rise is the only way to fight this battle.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> Passengers love uber. Governments can't touch them because of the political and financial clout they have.
> 
> Drivers are expendable because any idiot can drive a car. There are many out there living on the government dime that if they go home with only $20 they made their pocket money for the day.
> 
> ...


It's an illegal ********* company with a phone app. Not properly insured at all, drivers not properly background checked, cars not properly inspected.

It's seriously damaging the lives of legitimate hard working cab drivers who pay the necessary costs of doing business.

No, Uber is not an 'underdog' vs 'cartels and big government.' Quite the opposite.

Whether or not people like it is completely irrelevant.


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

Also, this ride/hourly guarantee crap they are dishing out right now is bullshit. Just another way for them to try and get you to not do Lyft. Saying you have to be on the uber clock for 50 min per hour cancels out any chance of using lyft.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

bunnydoodoo said:


> also, this ad online for new drivers getting $500 after their first ride is an obvious sign uber is worried that all the experienced drivers are going to quit. They prefer new unexperienced over old experienced drivers.


I believe the ad you're referring to is for getting "other" ride-share drivers to join uber and pays $500 on the first trip......In my opinion its still a desperation move


----------



## Bolympia (Jan 8, 2015)

bunnydoodoo said:


> It was so nice while it lasted. I haven't quit yet, but i definetly have lax'd on everything. I'm not buying all the good chocolates and candies i previously provided and as far as trying to be really passive with the jerks, forget it. The real me has come out.


Welcome to your job as a 'taxi' driver. Now so many Uber drivers are starting to understand why the taxi industry is the way it is and why taxi drivers are the way they are. It's the nature of the beast, but the rideshare companies thought that they could change that.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> It's an illegal ********* company with a phone app. Not properly insured at all, drivers not properly background checked, cars not properly inspected.
> 
> It's seriously damaging the lives of legitimate hard working cab drivers who pay the necessary costs of doing business.
> 
> ...


I'd say the folks driving UBER/LYFt are also hard working folks. 
The Taxi cab business had years to fix its problem. Perhaps with clean, newer cars and drivers who are not surly and at times lacking proper hygeine and had a functioning credit card reader things would be different.
In San Diego the Airport Authority had to resort to checking whether Cab drivers smelled or not due to so many complaints.

http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2014/sep/11/san-diego-cabbies-cry-foul-over-body-odor-test/


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I'd say the folks driving UBER/LYFt are also hard working folks.
> The Taxi cab business had years to fix its problem. Perhaps with clean, newer cars and drivers who are not surly and at times lacking proper hygeine and had a functioning credit card reader things would be different.
> In San Diego the Airport Authority had to resort to checking whether Cab drivers smelled or not due to so many complaints.


I'm sure they are hard working, and it's not a personal attack on the drivers.

But real taxis pay the real costs of doing business, commercial insurance isn't cheap.

Sure, if you're just going to break all the laws, then everybody drives a new car with bottled water and mints (and inadequate insurance, car inspections, and background checks).

I'm sorry but that's not fixing the supposed problem, and it's creating an entirely new and quite dangerous one.

From reading the forums, uber doesn't even seem to care much about driver pay. I know how hard the job is I drive a yellow 12 hours a day and empathize.

NYC cabs have a fixed rate which does indeed make sure its a viable job for drivers because we need a functioning taxi system. We also limit medallions to around 13,ooo to prevent the over saturation uber clearly doesn't care about.

Regarding hygiene, uber is a race to the bottom with the rate cuts and raising their own cut. I wouldn't expect the new crop of uber drivers who replace the old ones who got sick of working for peanuts to smell like roses.

Bottom line, I don't have anything against drivers who need part time money, but when uber pushes into places which already have real taxi fleets, which pay real costs of doing business, it's just breaking the law.


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

Better Business Bureau surprisingly gave Uber an F. Hhhmmm....


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

getemtheresafely said:


> I believe the ad you're referring to is for getting "other" ride-share drivers to join uber and pays $500 on the first trip......In my opinion its still a desperation move


I saw an ad on my facebook timeline, not directed towards me as a driver, for people to sign up and get $500 after first ride.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> Regarding hygiene, uber is a race to the bottom with the rate cuts and raising their own cut. I wouldn't expect the new crop of uber drivers who replace the old ones who got sick of working for peanuts to smell like roses.
> 
> Bottom line, I don't have anything against drivers who need part time money, but when uber pushes into places which already have real taxi fleets, which pay real costs of doing business, it's just breaking the law.


Oh by the way, I am not meaning to say all cab drivers have different hygeine standards than most. 
The laws will change. Politicians tried to keep the canal system pre-eminant when new rail road technologies allowed trains to move at the non God approved 15 mph, per Politican in Congress. Subsidies for hay farmeers to feed the mules, and lock tenders put out of business were both protected . Taxis are not dead yet and their stranglehold with benfit of politicians in their pockets wil continue for awhile. While Drivers everywhere will be used as usual .


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Oh by the way, I am not meaning to say all cab drivers have different hygeine standards than most.
> The laws will change. Politicians tried to keep the canal system pre-eminant when new rail road technologies allowed trains to move at the non God approved 15 mph, per Politican in Congress. Subsidies for hay farmeers to feed the mules, and lock tenders put out of business were both protected . Taxis are not dead yet and their stranglehold with benfit of politicians in their pockets wil continue for awhile. While Drivers everywhere will be used as usual .


I can't really speak for anywhere but NYC, but to refer to the highly (properly) regulated NYC taxi fleet as a 'stranglehold' is just completely untrue and it's frankly getting old.

What's happening with uber in Australia alone is beyond belief.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

As a driver- -well....lets just say,,, dont believe anything they tell ya and dont quit your day job. Oh by the way..if you would like to inquire to UBER about thier services , you better be good at writing e-mails and text messages,,because there is no known phone number for drivers or riders... Yup,,it nice to be so visible yet so under the radar...Ill also guarantee this...to UBER...Nothing lasts forever, so until that IPO happens this year ,they might as well rake it in...I dont see avoiding transportation regulations lasting forever ..
One more thing>>>>>>>>
Valued at over 20 Billion, we,ll see what kind of partner the drivers are when the IPO does come out... I guarantee that the drivers wont be in on it


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

bunnydoodoo said:


> I saw an ad on my facebook timeline, not directed towards me as a driver, for people to sign up and get $500 after first ride.


Here's the ad sent direct to my email with the $500 incentive.....It was directed at trying to coerce other rideshare drivers change to the uber platform (they also did this early in the game with lyft)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Exactly! The less drivers are willing to drive for, the more Uber succeeds. By driving for Uber you are your own worst enemy. Quit, and refuse to drive until rates rise is the only way to fight this battle.


The engagement with Uber and drivers *is 'take our rate' or quit.*

OK. Thanks for the answer to your demands. Sorry you don't see more credible engagements Uber.

*See ya.*


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> The engagement with Uber and drivers *is 'take our rate' or quit.*
> 
> OK. Thanks for the answer to your demands. Sorry you don't see more credible engagements Uber.
> 
> *See ya.*


By them setting your rates, you're an employee. Contractors negotiate their own.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> By them setting your rates, you're an employee. Contractors negotiate their own.


Yeah, and here is my response to 'take our fare or quit.'


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, and here is my response to 'take our fare or quit.'


It seems that's mutual. They've been ****ing drivers w/o Vaseline and their cars w/o Valvoline for months now.


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

getemtheresafely said:


> Here's the ad sent direct to my email with the $500 incentive.....It was directed at trying to coerce other rideshare drivers change to the uber platform (they also did this early in the game with lyft)
> View attachment 4067





getemtheresafely said:


> Here's the ad sent direct to my email with the $500 incentive.....It was directed at trying to coerce other rideshare drivers change to the uber platform (they also did this early in the game with lyft)
> View attachment 4067


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

bunnydoodoo said:


> also, this ad online for new drivers getting $500 after their first ride is an obvious sign uber is worried that all the experienced drivers are going to quit. They prefer new unexperienced over old experienced drivers.


I wonder how many uber drivers actually went and signed up with lyft after the rate cuts. I know lyft costs the same or less, but its only because uber keeps doing it first. Its uber's fault for anything stupid.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> It's an illegal ********* company with a phone app. Not properly insured at all, drivers not properly background checked, cars not properly inspected.
> 
> It's seriously damaging the lives of legitimate hard working cab drivers who pay the necessary costs of doing business.
> 
> ...


Obviously your beef with Uber is only because you're either a current or former cabbie, just get used to it or find something else to do. You cabbies created your own problems.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Obviously your beef with Uber is only because you're either a current or former cabbie, just get used to it or find something else to do. You cabbies created your own problems.


I am a cab driver. I drive a legitimate yellow cab in NYC. Fully commercially insured, car properly inspected, drug tested every year by law, properly background checked.

We didn't create any 'problem,' cab service is quite adequate here. It's law breaking companies like Uber which are creating the real problems.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> I am a cab driver. I drive a legitimate yellow cab in NYC. Fully commercially insured, car properly inspected, drug tested every year by law, properly background checked.
> 
> We didn't create any 'problem,' cab service is quite adequate here. It's law breaking companies like Uber which are creating the real problems.


I don't exactly like Uber either but you may as well get used to Uber because it isn't going anywhere.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> I can't really speak for anywhere but NYC, but to refer to the highly (properly) regulated NYC taxi fleet as a 'stranglehold' is just completely untrue and it's frankly getting old.
> 
> What's happening with uber in Australia alone is beyond belief.


Really... 1 million dollar medallions (basically a license to work)
is held by billionaires, traded as an investment, increasing in value faster then any other investment,
while piss poor immigrants driving 80 hours a week and barely making a living
is just fine in your view????

Who are you really?
Are you a medallion holder? or you just slave for one.

Either way, Uber already put a dent into this lucrative investment (aka license to own slaves)
Too bad Uber is just as bad..... competing for the same slaves.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Really... 1 million dollar medallions (basically a license to work)
> is held by billionaires, traded as an investment, increasing in value faster then any other investment,
> while piss poor immigrants driving 80 hours a week and barely making a living
> is just fine in your view????
> ...


I'm glad someone understands the ******izing process. Most whites hate being made to understand that they've become ******s. The economic situation has made us all one country.

( I'm black)


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Really... 1 million dollar medallions (basically a license to work)
> is held by billionaires, traded as an investment, increasing in value faster then any other investment,
> while piss poor immigrants driving 80 hours a week and barely making a living
> is just fine in your view????
> ...


Yes it's fine, I make a decent living.

I'm a fleet driver, don't own the medallion or the car, or pay for repairs or any expenses but gas.

Amazing? Nah.

Medallions are sold at auction, their price doesn't affect me.

The reason they increased in value so much since the 80's is because the industry switched from a percentage split driver/garage to a fixed daily/weekly lease rate. It became much more predictable income for the big fleet owners. They're able to monetize it (to be honest I forget the specifics). Lease rate is capped by the TLC.

Medallions were limited to 13,000 by the Haas Act, since NYC was flooded with cabs (30,000) and it wasn't worthwhile for drivers.

I work 4 or 5 days a week, 11-12 hours a day.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> I am a cab driver. I drive a legitimate yellow cab in NYC. Fully commercially insured, car properly inspected, drug tested every year by law, properly background checked.
> 
> We didn't create any 'problem,' cab service is quite adequate here. It's law breaking companies like Uber which are creating the real problems.


BS, I used to live in Weehawken NJ, and on occasion would want to get a cab back if I didn't want to wait 10 hours for the next bus, so there would be cabs at the port authority and I'd try to get a ride. Mind you, my house was less than 3 miles from the port authority. Yet these wonderful cabbies demanded usually at least $60 to give me a ride. Once I told them to **** off, it usually dropped down to $40 or rarely $20. Ya NYC cabs are great!!! They don't ever try and rip off a customer.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Chauffeur_James said:


> BS, I used to live in Weehawken NJ, and on occasion would want to get a cab back if I didn't want to wait 10 hours for the next bus, so there would be cabs at the port authority and I'd try to get a ride. Mind you, my house was less than 3 miles from the port authority. Yet these wonderful cabbies demanded usually at least $60 to give me a ride. Once I told them to **** off, it usually dropped down to $40 or rarely $20. Ya NYC cabs are great!!! They don't ever try and rip off a customer.


We're not required by law to go to NJ unless it's the airport. And, we are not allowed to pick up passengers in NJ. Comprende


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> We're not required by law to go to NJ unless it's the airport. And, we are not allowed to pick up passengers in NJ. Comprende


Ya but I would gladly have paid $20 to get home which would have been less than a 6 mile round trip and at that time a $6 toll to come back to the city. And could rarely find a cabbie that would do it for me for the $20 which I feel would have been incredibly genrous. But nope most wanted $60.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Ya but I would gladly have paid $20 to get home which would have been less than a 6 mile round trip and at that time a $6 toll to come back to the city. And could rarely find a cabbie that would do it for me for the $20 which I feel would have been incredibly genrous. But nope most wanted $60.


And what do you think 'Uber' will want. Good luck.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry if I came off combative I didn't come here to insult drivers, we're all trying to make money. It's this ridiculous company I have a problem with. A lot of you seem to as well.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

bunnydoodoo said:


> Better Business Bureau surprisingly gave Uber an F. Hhhmmm....


But the Better Business Bureau would have given Uber an A+ if it would have simply paid for it's yearly membership. LOL The Better Business Bureau is just about as much of a racket as Uber is.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Sorry if I came off combative I didn't come here to insult drivers, we're all trying to make money. It's this ridiculous company I have a problem with. A lot of you seem to as well.


What you should do is go "undercover" and join uber for a few weeks and do it different times of the week. Ask them "why you use Uber"" and "Why don't you use cabs?" What you will find is that it is too expensive, they rarely used cabs (so your theory it takes cab business away is not true it just means they would drive themselves and risk getting a DUI) and the cabbies are rude or on their phones during the trip.

Uber drivers don't look like some dude from the middle east or direct from Asia with no understanding of the language.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

OCBob said:


> What you should do is go "undercover" and join uber for a few weeks and do it different times of the week. Ask them "why you use Uber"" and "Why don't you use cabs?" What you will find is that it is too expensive, they rarely used cabs (so your theory it takes cab business away is not true it just means they would drive themselves and risk getting a DUI) and the cabbies are rude or on their phones during the trip.
> 
> Uber drivers don't look like some dude from the middle east or direct from Asia with no understanding of the language.


I think that if uber is no longer allowed to price gouge up to 15x it's base rate, you will see driver caliber and hospitality reflect that reality. They can undercut us at times because they can price gouge at other times, and I frankly don't buy that it's purely supply and demand. I've seen enough clues that the uber system can be manipulated to create shortages.


----------



## Al Bundie (Nov 9, 2014)

As long there are drivers working for under minimum wage uber will not only stay but will continue to grow.they have just started to test the limits of drivers and are learning we are more stupid than we look.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Al Bundie said:


> As long there are drivers working for under minimum wage uber will not only stay but will continue to grow.they have just started to test the limits of drivers and are learning we are more stupid than we look.


Seems like the entire company is bait and switch.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

You haven't used Uber much in Chicago or NYC, I take it? More and more, the majority of them certainly do fit the description you provided.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> You haven't used Uber much in Chicago or NYC, I take it? More and more, the majority of them certainly do fit the description you provided.


Me? I am speaking of only my experience as a driver in OC, Cali. I have not used Uber as a rider yet but I do have a few $20 promo codes ready to use at the perfect time.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Me? I am speaking of only my experience as a driver in OC, Cali. I have not used Uber as a rider yet but I do have a few $20 promo codes ready to use at the perfect time.


They do look like the description you provided in San Francisco Bay Area. When I get into the staging lot at the SFO I can only hear Arabic language coming from groups of drivers. When I look at a brand new spanking black Prius on the street with an Uber meter it is in majority of cases Filipino driver from Daly City, who just signed 54 months Santander lease.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> I'm sure they are hard working, and it's not a personal attack on the drivers.
> 
> But real taxis pay the real costs of doing business, commercial insurance isn't cheap.
> 
> ...


Fat cats with high priced medallions must be pissed off over ride share. Their booty went down the crapper too.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

MikeB said:


> They do look like the description you provided in San Francisco Bay Area. When I get into the staging lot at the SFO I can only hear Arabic language coming from groups of drivers. When I look at a brand new spanking black Prius on the street with an Uber meter it is in majority of cases Filipino driver from Daly City, who just signed 54 months Santander lease.


It's always slow on Tues. so I trolled by a few Uber drivers who were sitting around town. Yeah, pretty much zombies of society with no credit or job who financed Santander. They were so g-d stupid to begin with it's no mystery why they are still driving. Clueless.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Fat cats with high priced medallions must be pissed off over ride share. Their booty went down the crapper too.


I'm sure most people who make an investment are not happy when another entity is allowed to profit in the same field by avoiding the costs they are required to pay, like real commercial insurance and fees/ taxes to the city they do business in.

The fat cats/ evil taxi cartels/ big government spiel is absurd.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> I'm sure most people who make an investment are not happy when another entity is allowed to profit in the same field by avoiding the costs they are required to pay, like real commercial insurance and fees/ taxes to the city they do business in.


I'm still trying to figure out how NYC managed to squeeze any more cars on the road. Last time I was there it was bumper to bumper everywhere.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how NYC managed to squeeze any more cars on the road. Last time I was there it was bumper to bumper everywhere.


It's a pretty big city. But yes, the flood of uber drivers who cruise down 5th ave at 20 mph waiting for a ping does create more traffic.

It looks like a lot of them are realizing over saturation is not a good thing though, and some have even seen the light as to why NYC limits medallion numbers.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> It's a pretty big city. But yes, the flood of uber drivers who cruise down 5th ave at 20 mph waiting for a ping does create more traffic.
> 
> It looks like a lot of them are realizing over saturation is not a good thing though, and some have even seen the light as to why NYC limits medallion numbers.


With the cost of living there I can't imagine too many cabbies are all that happy about ride share either, even if the pie is somewhat larger. Most in Manhattan were already cab users if they aren't using the subway.


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Valued at over 20 Billion, we,ll see what kind of partner the drivers are when the IPO does come out... I guarantee that the drivers wont be in on it


over 40 billion, not 20


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

This forum right here is run by Uber FYI. Mention a real threat to Uber like DDOS and you will know what i am talking about.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> This forum right here is run by Uber FYI. Mention a real threat to Uber like DDOS and you will know what i am talking about.


It's certainly possible, but what makes you say that?


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Last time i mentioned the word ddos my post was deleted and i got a warning from a mod


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Last time i mentioned the word ddos my post was deleted and i got a warning from a mod


Yeah, I got that but why would that connect them as being Uber? Websites are not fond of attacks.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Ddosing Uber website wouldn't be useful.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Ddosing Uber website wouldn't be useful.


Guess I'm not getting the connection. I'd also venture that the mods here generally won't be uplifting and promoting illegal activities too far either.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

But what if no one(drivers and riders) could log in to uber for a entire day, on a friday, can you imagine the damage?

Im not promoting anything here, uber isnt going down, but there is the possibility out there.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> But what if no one(drivers and riders) could log in to uber for a entire day, on a friday, can you imagine the damage?


I'd imagine the FBI would be lookin' for sum folks.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

And would probably fail just liked they did with the Lizard Squad.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

bunnydoodoo said:


> also, this ad online for new drivers getting $500 after their first ride is an obvious sign uber is worried that all the experienced drivers are going to quit. They prefer new unexperienced over old experienced drivers.


How much experience does it really take to drive UBER bro? It's not like your driving w semi truck with a 53 foot trailer in New Jersey lol


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> It's an illegal ********* company with a phone app. Not properly insured at all, drivers not properly background checked, cars not properly inspected.
> 
> It's seriously damaging the lives of legitimate hard working cab drivers who pay the necessary costs of doing business.
> 
> ...


If UBER went legit you cabbies would still have grievances. Do you really think if UBER went legit it would bring back your customers. Cabs are awful,I Can't stand riding in s cab. It's called free market. It's funny how folks want government oversite when it Benifits them, but complain about every other issue. Uber did not take your customers. You're industries lack of evolving took your customers.you think there will not be another company that will use Uber's business model and become legit.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Syd said:


> If UBER went legit you cabbies would still have grievances. Do you really think if UBER went legit it would bring back your customers. Cabs are awful,I Can't stand riding in s cab. It's called free market. It's funny how folks want government oversite when it Benifits them, but complain about every other issue. Uber did not take your customers. You're industries lack of evolving took your customers.you think there will not be another company that will use Uber's business model and become legit.


I've never seen a company on Earth with more grievances than Uber. Don't regulate us, don't require our drivers to carry real commercial insurance, don't ask for our trip data, don't require us to pay local taxes or fees of any kind, we're not a transportation company leave us alone bla bla bla.

The only reason Uber can hand out bottled water and give cheapo rides (when they're not gouging), is they break so many rules and laws and push all the costs onto the drivers.

But it looks like their free-for-all market business model means they also could care less about driver pay. Now that it's basically below minimum wage, what do you think Uber drivers/ service will be? Imagine if they start requiring drivers to actually carry commercial insurance, as the Cali DMV apparently just decided. http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...a-dmv-uber-lyft-commercial-license-plate.html . I can hear the cries of foul play from Uber already.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> I've never seen a company on Earth with more grievances than Uber. Don't regulate us, don't require our drivers to carry real commercial insurance, don't ask for our trip data, don't require us to pay local taxes or fees of any kind, we're not a transportation company leave us alone bla bla bla.
> 
> The only reason Uber can hand out bottled water and give cheapo rides (when they're not gouging), is they break so many rules and laws and push all the costs onto the drivers.
> 
> But it looks like their free-for-all market business model means they also could care less about driver pay. Now that it's basically below minimum wage, what do you think Uber drivers/ service will be? Imagine if they start requiring drivers to actually carry commercial insurance, as the Cali DMV apparently just decided. http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...a-dmv-uber-lyft-commercial-license-plate.html . I can hear the cries of foul play from Uber already.


Is anyone being held at gunpoint to drive for UBER?


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Syd said:


> Is anyone being held at gunpoint to drive for UBER?


Nope they're willingly breaking the law with improper insurance and lack of regulations.

Unless they signed on for a car loan or bought a new car outright, then yes then yes it's basically an economic gun to their head. Especially when uber lowers rates.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Nope they're willingly breaking the law with improper insurance and lack of regulations.
> 
> Unless they signed on for a car loan or bought a new car outright, then yes then yes it's basically an economic gun to their head. Especially when uber lowers rates.


Regulations and municipality statutes are bull shit. Most of these cities are incorporated same as ****ing Walmart. These statutes regulations are bs. Police are there tax collectors. People need to under stand laws ,statutes, regulations. If I commit theft, robbery, forgery,murder that's breaking the law. Common law was and should be the law of the land. ****ing me going out making some change driving my property should not be illegal. I am hurting know one. Caesar wants what Caesar thinks is his.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Syd said:


> Regulations and municipality statutes are bull shit. Most of these cities are incorporated same as ****ing Walmart. These statutes regulations are bs. Police are there tax collectors. People need to under stand laws ,statutes, regulations. If I commit theft, robbery, forgery,murder that's breaking the law. Common law was and should be the law of the land. ****ing me going out making some change driving my property should not be illegal. I am hurting know one. Caesar wants what Caesar thinks is his.


 Commercial insurance which actually protects the passenger is bullshit? Real background checks = bullshit? Mandatory car inspections, yearly drug testing, no price gouging the list is endless.

I keep hearing how clearly necessary regulations are 'bullshit' because Uber can't handle paying for anything. Can't even pay their drivers. Truly amazing.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Commercial insurance which actually protects the passenger is bullshit? Real background checks = bullshit? Mandatory car inspections, yearly drug testing, no price gouging the list is endless.
> 
> I keep hearing how clearly necessary regulations are 'bullshit' because Uber can't handle paying for anything. Can't even pay their drivers. Truly amazing.


Really, a private vehicle is not commercial vehicle.you must be a cabbie. I went through a background check. The laws do not specify what kind of back ground check. My car got inspected, by Toyota dealer. Your points are bs


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Syd said:


> Really, a private vehicle is not commercial vehicle.you must be a cabbie. I went through a background check. The laws do not specify what kind of back ground check. My car got inspected, by Toyota dealer. Your points are bs


A personal car with personal insurance is not covered for commercial use. There are no ways around that. If your insurer finds out you're driving commercially they will immediately drop you. Uber claims to have it's own coverage but there's no clear path to how that kicks in, of if it ever does or ever has. The uber background check does not include the FBI fingerprint database and is essentially useless. NYC regulations require very thorough car inspections three times per year.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Syd said:


> If UBER went legit you cabbies would still have grievances. Do you really think if UBER went legit it would bring back your customers. Cabs are awful,I Can't stand riding in s cab. It's called free market. It's funny how folks want government oversite when it Benifits them, but complain about every other issue. Uber did not take your customers. You're industries lack of evolving took your customers.you think there will not be another company that will use Uber's business model and become legit.


Cabs aren't awful, they just smell of raw open ass blended with foreign religious oils and unpleasant feet as they drive soaplessly down the road.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> A personal car with personal insurance is not covered for commercial use. There are no ways around that. If your insurer finds out you're driving commercially they will immediately drop you. Uber claims to have it's own coverage but there's no clear path to how that kicks in, of if it ever does or ever has. The uber background check does not include the FBI fingerprint database and is essentially useless. NYC regulations require very thorough car inspections three times per year.


Most taxi drivers commited their crimes in the country of origin. FBI wouldn't have info on them.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Most taxi drivers commited their crimes in the country of origin. FBI wouldn't have info on them.


Based on no facts. Same immigrant drivers will be (are) driving for Uber with the ridiculous low rates, but Uber can't even properly check their US record.

I suspect it's done intentionally to maintain what has to be huge driver turnover


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> A personal car with personal insurance is not covered for commercial use. There are no ways around that. If your insurer finds out you're driving commercially they will immediately drop you. Uber claims to have it's own coverage but there's no clear path to how that kicks in, of if it ever does or ever has. The uber background check does not include the FBI fingerprint database and is essentially useless. NYC regulations require very thorough car inspections three times per year.


He's full of it. When SC stopped Uber in his state recently, he kept yelling here that he's taking short rides and avoiding airport runs not to get caught. Aslo claimed that he's all legit with SC state permit, commercial insurance and D.O.T. numbers.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Based on no facts. Same immigrant drivers will be (are) driving for Uber with the ridiculous low rates, but Uber can't even properly check their US record.
> 
> I suspect it's done intentionally to maintain what has to be huge driver turnover


Your obsessed with background check thing. Background checks help prevent crime ,but do not stop them. I'm glad to know you care so much about the public safety, or is it that a Uber driver is taking away your customers. Get the heck out of here with the public safety bs , you could are less. You just want your MONOPOLY BACK.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> A personal car with personal insurance is not covered for commercial use. There are no ways around that. If your insurer finds out you're driving commercially they will immediately drop you. Uber claims to have it's own coverage but there's no clear path to how that kicks in, of if it ever does or ever has. The uber background check does not include the FBI fingerprint database and is essentially useless. NYC regulations require very thorough car inspections three times per year.


Once again your the public safety advocate lol. If I want to give someone a ride in my car for a couple bucks I should be able too. Government oversite regulations hinder small businesses. Commercial insurance is important, but even if they did you would still whine like a little kid and find some other reason UBER should not be in business.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Syd said:


> Once again your the public safety advocate lol. If I want to give someone a ride in my car for a couple bucks I should be able too. Government oversite regulations hinder small businesses. Commercial insurance is important, but even if they did you would still whine like a little kid and find some other reason UBER should not be in business.


Government regulations create jobs like regulator, additional accountants, additional corp compliance personnel, insurance agents and a barrage of other employees concerned with avoiding contingent liabilities. High taxes make jobs pay high through high tax and deduction.

In the 1960s, taxes were 90% on the highest earners. Now, they're 35% pre-deduction and under 20 with loopholes.

A view of what that means:
$100,000.00 x .9 = $10,000.00 salary expense.
$100,000.00 x .35 = $65,000.00 salary expense.
$100,000.00 x .2 = $80,000.00 salary expense.

Very high taxes plus post new deal regulation created a very strong middle class for the 20th century. With much of that absent, we've returned to an economy of mean spiritedness and scarcity as well as low wage for the masses.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1428894788_a7565f48df9c89bbc3b50344fd994b0d


----------



## Cuturita (Jan 23, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Exactly! The less drivers are willing to drive for, the more Uber succeeds. By driving for Uber you are your own worst enemy. Quit, and refuse to drive until rates rise is the only way to fight this battle.


I have to tell You something ..... I've been around driving my friends, relatives and family latetly and guess what? Every time I go online my stars go down and down amazing right ????? I got prove of each of my trips and if this continue I will get my lawyer and get some free money from Billion dollar Uber company ! So the should think about doing this BS thing and liying to Uber's drivers and the stars ! If you don't drive enough for them this will happen sooner or later !


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Cuturita said:


> I have to tell You something ..... I've been around driving my friends, relatives and family latetly and guess what? Every time I go online my stars go down and down amazing right ????? I got prove of each of my trips and if this continue I will get my lawyer and get some free money from Billion dollar Uber company ! So the should think about doing this BS thing and liying to Uber's drivers and the stars ! If you don't drive enough for them this will happen sooner or later !


If riding with you as an Uber driver is anything like reading your posts, then I know why your rating is falling.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Syd said:


> Your obsessed with background check thing. Background checks help prevent crime ,but do not stop them. I'm glad to know you care so much about the public safety, or is it that a Uber driver is taking away your customers. Get the heck out of here with the public safety bs , you could are less. You just want your MONOPOLY BACK.


No claim of stopping all crime was made. It's not ok to operate a transportation business without commercial insurance. It's illegal.

As for a 'monopoly,' a municipal taxi fleet is always limited in size out of necessity. What you're seeing with uber is massive over saturation by uninsured drivers and plummeting pay rates. That is exactly the reason medallions and regulating agencies exist. Uber is attempting to become an actual monopoly.


----------



## Bye bye uber goobers (Jun 6, 2016)

UberDC said:


> I don't exactly like Uber either but you may as well get used to Uber because it isn't going anywhere.


Oh contrar uber is leaving nj


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

And already left Austin, looking to leave Chicago, and eventually they will pull out of St Louis, but I do agree with Hackenstein


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe they will totally cease to exist...and make the world a much better place.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> I'd say the folks driving UBER/LYFt are also hard working folks.
> The Taxi cab business had years to fix its problem. Perhaps with clean, newer cars and drivers who are not surly and at times lacking proper hygeine and had a functioning credit card reader things would be different.
> In San Diego the Airport Authority had to resort to checking whether Cab drivers smelled or not due to so many complaints.
> 
> http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2014/sep/11/san-diego-cabbies-cry-foul-over-body-odor-test/


90% of the Uber drivers I know are cab drivers who've been fired. And the ones that weren't former cab drivers are still simple minded enough to believe buying a new car and driving it around for a buck a mile is a smart investment. That's why many Goober cars are newer than many cabs.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> By them setting your rates, you're an employee. Contractors negotiate their own.


Not exactly true. The city sets our rates. We can charge less than meter, but not more. In Oregon a cab driver IS an independent contractor...and as I said, we can't set our own rates. Why should an illegal cab driver (which is what most Uber drivers are) be able to?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberDC said:


> Obviously your beef with Uber is only because you're either a current or former cabbie, just get used to it or find something else to do. You cabbies created your own problems.


What problem? I see no problem. I make $2.60 a mile without screwing people over with a make believe "surge".

You, OTOH, are bragging about trading whatever equity you have in your car for income. Uber swamped the market with drivers. Now they (the drivers) are feeling the results, and crying like little girls about silly things like the lack of tips.

Uber drivers made their own bed. So enjoy sleeping in your pile of bugs.

The only people making money on Uber, is UBER. The drivers don't make squat anymore. It's what happens in a deregulated industry.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Really... 1 million dollar medallions (basically a license to work)
> is held by billionaires, traded as an investment, increasing in value faster then any other investment,
> while piss poor immigrants driving 80 hours a week and barely making a living
> is just fine in your view????
> ...





Chauffeur_James said:


> Ya but I would gladly have paid $20 to get home which would have been less than a 6 mile round trip and at that time a $6 toll to come back to the city. And could rarely find a cabbie that would do it for me for the $20 which I feel would have been incredibly genrous. But nope most wanted $60.


A few days ago an UberXL was $150 for an airport trip from downtown Portland. A cab was 31 bucks. Yet the cabs are the bad guys.

Pot, meet kettle. Uber drivers cherry pick too. They learned REAL FAST some trips aren't worth their time.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Syd said:


> If UBER went legit you cabbies would still have grievances. Do you really think if UBER went legit it would bring back your customers. Cabs are awful,I Can't stand riding in s cab. It's called free market. It's funny how folks want government oversite when it Benifits them, but complain about every other issue. Uber did not take your customers. You're industries lack of evolving took your customers.you think there will not be another company that will use Uber's business model and become legit.


Free market? You must be on drugs if you believe the U.S. operates as a free market. Every market has regulations imposed on them. Name one that doesn't?

If it was a free market you wouldn't need Uber buttering the palms of politicians in order for you drive your private Ubermobil scab-cab around town for slave wages.

The "free market" is regulated. Always has been. Always will be. The reason...Because companies like Goober will take advantage of the unemployed, the underemployed,and the unemployable. Which are you?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> I'm sure they are hard working, and it's not a personal attack on the drivers.
> 
> But real taxis pay the real costs of doing business, commercial insurance isn't cheap.
> 
> ...


Half the fare or more goes to the owner of the cab, not the driver. These "public safety" regulations are in place to protect cab fleet owners from competition by and large. Uber's shouldn't be required to have full time commercial insurance when they're only used a fraction of the day for commercial use. Cab drivers are always whining "It's not fair, give me back my monopoly."


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> I can't really speak for anywhere but NYC, but to refer to the highly (properly) regulated NYC taxi fleet as a 'stranglehold' is just completely untrue and it's frankly getting old.
> 
> What's happening with uber in Australia alone is beyond belief.


Not untrue tho it is old. 100years old


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

No matter how you slice it, we're all in this to make money. There are very few (although they are out there) of us who drive people around for fun, as a hobby, or to meet people. I personally don't find it any fun to drive people around with all the risk, games, waiting, stopping, going, BS rates, wear/tear/gas, hoops, and hurdles that you have to go through while basically donating your time and car to Big Foober.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

getemtheresafely said:


> Here's the ad sent direct to my email with the $500 incentive.....It was directed at trying to coerce other rideshare drivers change to the uber platform (they also did this early in the game with lyft)
> View attachment 4067


But the add is false. You don't get any money until they complete a certain number of trips, not "when they sign up".


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Al Bundie said:


> As long there are drivers working for under minimum wage uber will not only stay but will continue to grow.they have just started to test the limits of drivers and are learning we are more stupid than we look.


I look every bit as stupid as I am


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Last time i mentioned the word ddos my post was deleted and i got a warning from a mod


Jumping to an unwarranted conclusion. The mods can't let you promote illegal activities


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> A personal car with personal insurance is not covered for commercial use. There are no ways around that. If your insurer finds out you're driving commercially they will immediately drop you. Uber claims to have it's own coverage but there's no clear path to how that kicks in, of if it ever does or ever has. The uber background check does not include the FBI fingerprint database and is essentially useless. NYC regulations require very thorough car inspections three times per year.


FBI background checks fail to stop immigrant criminals, hence more than half NYC cabbies are foreigners. James River is a commercial insurance company. My policy holder knows I am driving for Uber. I'm more than a little tired of cabbies coming here and repeating the same lies over and over. And for what? To preserve a monopoly that enriches fleet owners while exploiting drivers much the same as Uber?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

John Anderson said:


> Government regulations create jobs like regulator, additional accountants, additional corp compliance personnel, insurance agents and a barrage of other employees concerned with avoiding contingent liabilities. High taxes make jobs pay high through high tax and deduction.
> 
> In the 1960s, taxes were 90% on the highest earners. Now, they're 35% pre-deduction and under 20 with loopholes.
> 
> ...


Commie


----------



## domino (Jan 22, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> uber will never fail if people keep driving for less than $1/hr


I made 46$/HR last week. You have to ride their weekly guarantees to make money with uber anymore. Cash in on the monthly bonuses and weekly power driver. Without incentives, uber drivers would be broke and I wouldn't be a driver anymore.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> Not exactly true. The city sets our rates. We can charge less than meter, but not more. In Oregon a cab driver IS an independent contractor...and as I said, we can't set our own rates. Why should an illegal cab driver (which is what most Uber drivers are) be able to?


Uber drivers can't set rates. And saying "illegal" in every post doesn't make it any less of a lie.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

domino said:


> I made 46$/HR last week. You have to ride their weekly guarantees to make money with uber anymore. Cash in on the monthly bonuses and weekly power driver. Without incentives, uber drivers would be broke and I wouldn't be a driver anymore.


No bonuses or incentives here. Might be why I make two or three trips a week?


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> FBI background checks fail to stop immigrant criminals, hence more than half NYC cabbies are foreigners. James River is a commercial insurance company. My policy holder knows I am driving for Uber. I'm more than a little tired of cabbies coming here and repeating the same lies over and over. And for what? To preserve a monopoly that enriches fleet owners while exploiting drivers much the same as Uber?


FBI background checks combined with fingerprinting are the bare minimum for what is necessary in the transportation industry. Twist that fact however you want. James River is nonsense, and most Uber drivers are committing insurance fraud. They are not personally covered in case of an accident. Uber has repeatedly tried to squirm out of coverage based on the driver not having informed their insurer that they are driving commercially. They did this in the case of the young girl who died in SF.

You can keep spewing the 'Monopoly' garbage, but Uber is the exact sort of meat grinder which Medallions prevent. If Uber weren't allowed to churn through tens of thousands of drivers who are used up and spit out with relentless rate cuts, they could not operate. That doesn't happen with legal taxis. I'm sorry you want the illegal g-psy cab 'company' you work for to be legit, but it isn't.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> Half the fare or more goes to the owner of the cab, not the driver. These "public safety" regulations are in place to protect cab fleet owners from competition by and large. Uber's shouldn't be required to have full time commercial insurance when they're only used a fraction of the day for commercial use. Cab drivers are always whining "It's not fair, give me back my monopoly."


A 50-50 split has been the norm for fleet drivers for a very long time and works quite well. The fleet owns the car, pays for the insurance and all repairs. Drivers pay a set daily/weekly lease, and pay for gas. It has varied slightly over time, it was a percentage of fares split at one point, but complications around drivers doing off the meter trips caused it to transition to a set lease. The lease amount is capped by the TLC.

Uber drivers work commercially and should absolutely be required to have full commercial insurance. The insurance gap complications where a driver is on route to a pickup but doesn't yet have a passenger, etc makes that crystal clear. The other aspect to that is that Uber targets and competes directly against yellow cabs. I don't care at all whether you 'like' Medallions, the US is a country of laws. When something is sold as an exclusive right (street hails), you don't get to hand that right off to someone else for nothing by virtue of playing games with app hails. And yes, it should absolutely be exclusive, since NYC cabs need to be limited in numbers. [email protected] the relentless 'Monopoly' garbage. Clueless.


----------



## domino (Jan 22, 2016)

Rat said:


> No bonuses or incentives here. Might be why I make two or three trips a week?


From what I understand, you get incentives based on your ratings. I'm a 4.89 which in the eyes of uber, qualifies me as a top driver. Now they are using multipliers for guarantees which has taken a lot of money out of all our pockets.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> FBI background checks combined with fingerprinting are the bare minimum for what is necessary in the transportation industry. Twist that fact however you want. James River is nonsense, and most Uber drivers are committing insurance fraud. They are not personally covered in case of an accident. Uber has repeatedly tried to squirm out of coverage based on the driver not having informed their insurer that they are driving commercially. They did this in the case of the young girl who died in SF.
> 
> You can keep spewing the 'Monopoly' garbage, but Uber is the exact sort of meat grinder which Medallions prevent. If Uber weren't allowed to churn through tens of thousands of drivers who are used up and spit out with relentless rate cuts, they could not operate. That doesn't happen with legal taxis. I'm sorry you want the illegal g-psy cab 'company' you work for to be legit, but it isn't.


Misstating what medallions do is dishonest. Taxi fleet owners get the bulk of the earnings that the drivers get. Solely because of limited medallions. Cab companies grind through drivers, too, but doesn't destroy the drivers personal car. Just his life. There are good points to the Uber method, but Uber sucks. The ability to drive on a part time basis and pay for insurance geared to a part time use enables many to earn money on their schedule. The "monopoly garbage" is entirely accurate.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> A 50-50 split has been the norm for fleet drivers for a very long time and works quite well. The fleet owns the car, pays for the insurance and all repairs. Drivers pay a set daily/weekly lease, and pay for gas. It has varied slightly over time, it was a percentage of fares split at one point, but complications around drivers doing off the meter trips caused it to transition to a set lease. The lease amount is capped by the TLC.
> 
> Uber drivers work commercially and should absolutely be required to have full commercial insurance. The insurance gap complications where a driver is on route to a pickup but doesn't yet have a passenger, etc makes that crystal clear. The other aspect to that is that Uber targets and competes directly against yellow cabs. I don't care at all whether you 'like' Medallions, the US is a country of laws. When something is sold as an exclusive right (street hails), you don't get to hand that right off to someone else for nothing by virtue of playing games with app hails. And yes, it should absolutely be exclusive, since NYC cabs need to be limited in numbers. [email protected] the relentless 'Monopoly' garbage. Clueless.


TLC isn't here in my market. You state BS about a fare split, then admit it's a set lease. There is no "gap" enroute to a fare. Uber's insurance has changed. Proclaiming that monopoly status is garbage does answer why it should be preserved for a select few. It just demonstrates you don't have a reply. Demanding, in the name of ""fairness", that part time drivers pay for full time insurance just so you can price them out of the market is nothing but a ploy to protect a monopoly.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> TLC isn't here in my market. You state BS about a fare split, then admit it's a set lease. There is no "gap" enroute to a fare. Uber's insurance has changed. Proclaiming that monopoly status is garbage does answer why it should be preserved for a select few. It just demonstrates you don't have a reply. Demanding, in the name of ""fairness", that part time drivers pay for full time insurance just so you can price them out of the market is nothing but a ploy to protect a monopoly.


Don't care about your market. Research the history of fleets in NYC, I stated facts. It was a percentage split based on fares for years, and at some point it became a set lease rate. I can tell you that at current rates for 6 days I'm actually paying the fleet less than 50%. It's actually been around 35% lately.

Monopoly status is garbage. What NYC has is an extremely necessary limit on taxi numbers. That is accomplished with a Medallion system. Either you have that, or you have an endless flood of suckers who last six months (Uber). I realize you have no argument and will never drop the bogus 'Monopoly' whine.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> Misstating what medallions do is dishonest. Taxi fleet owners get the bulk of the earnings that the drivers get. Solely because of limited medallions. Cab companies grind through drivers, too, but doesn't destroy the drivers personal car. Just his life. There are good points to the Uber method, but Uber sucks. The ability to drive on a part time basis and pay for insurance geared to a part time use enables many to earn money on their schedule. The "monopoly garbage" is entirely accurate.


Fleet owners do not get the bulk of earnings that the drivers get in NYC. Medallions actually make it possible for it to be a reliable job, not an endless series of rate cuts and massive increase in drivers. Cab companies do not grind through drivers. I see the same people every day. You can also work part time for garages, I do. Clearly you know virtually nothing about this business.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Hack and his usual medallion blah blah blah..... If I am to believe the news these "medallions" go for hundreds of thousands of dollars....ridiculous.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

NachonCheeze said:


> Hack and his usual medallion blah blah blah..... If I am to believe the news these "medallions" go for hundreds of thousands of dollars....ridiculous.


I'll be moving into your house tomorrow. I realize you paid for it, but I think mortgages and private property are unfair. Laws and regulations are just too difficult. Make sure there's beer in the refrigerator.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> I'll be moving into your house tomorrow. I realize you paid for it, but I think mortgages and private property are unfair. Laws and regulations are just too difficult. Make sure there's beer in the refrigerator.


You realize he was being sarcastic? I drove a cab a long time. Probably longer than you. Fleet owners get the bulk of the fares. Perhaps NYC maybe differant, but I'm pretty sure the medallion owner has a lot nicer home than you do. Claiming you paid for a monopoly doesn't mean you own it. You can't seem to counter my monopoly argument other than to call it "garbage". So I accept your forfeiture


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

Rat said:


> Half the fare or more goes to the owner of the cab, not the driver.


This is not true. Where are you getting your information?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

North End Eric said:


> This is not true. Where are you getting your information?


I drive a cab 15 years


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> You realize he was being sarcastic? I drove a cab a long time. Probably longer than you. Fleet owners get the bulk of the fares. Perhaps NYC maybe differant, but I'm pretty sure the medallion owner has a lot nicer home than you do. Claiming you paid for a monopoly doesn't mean you own it. You can't seem to counter my monopoly argument other than to call it "garbage". So I accept your forfeiture


Fleet owners don't get the bulk of fares here. Whether or not a Medallion owner is richer than I am is entirely irrelevant. I'm not looking to own one. Sorry you can't give up the 'monopoly' garbage, it isn't really that tough to grasp the need for limits in NYC. Perhaps it's tough for you.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

Rat said:


> I drive a cab 15 years


I have been in the cab business for over 20 years and I have never heard of a company taking the bulk of a driver's earnings. Where were you working?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

North End Eric said:


> I have been in the cab business for over 20 years and I have never heard of a company taking the bulk of a driver's earnings. Where were you working?


Was working Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> Fleet owners don't get the bulk of fares here. Whether or not a Medallion owner is richer than I am is entirely irrelevant. I'm not looking to own one. Sorry you can't give up the 'monopoly' garbage, it isn't really that tough to grasp the need for limits in NYC. Perhaps it's tough for you.


Sorry you don't have a counter argument to monopoly "garbage". NYC isn't the whole world, perhaps that is beyond your grasp.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

Rat said:


> Was working Jacksonville, FL


Did you pay a flat lease or a percentage of fares?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

domino said:


> From what I understand, you get incentives based on your ratings. I'm a 4.89 which in the eyes of uber, qualifies me as a top driver. Now they are using multipliers for guarantees which has taken a lot of money out of all our pockets.


My rating is 4.94 Incentives aren't based on ratings, they're based on Uber manipulating you. As I said, there are no bonuses or rate guarantees in my market. Wait, take that back, a month ago they they had guarantees for two nights- $22/hr/X, 26/hr/XL. First time. Since I've been driving anyway.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

North End Eric said:


> Did you pay a flat lease or a percentage of fares?


Flat lease


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> Sorry you don't have a counter argument to monopoly "garbage". NYC isn't the whole world, perhaps that is beyond your grasp.


I clearly speak in reference to NYC and have spelled out 100 times why calling it a Monopoly here is absurd.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> I clearly speak in reference to NYC and have spelled out 100 times why calling it a Monopoly here is absurd.


No, you just keep claiming it's "garbage" with out explaining why that is so. And you seem to think the world only exists as NYC in a forum for the whole world.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> No, you just keep claiming it's "garbage" with out explaining why that is so. And you seem to think the world only exists as NYC in a forum for the whole world.


It's garbage because Medallions (in NYC) were created to set an extremely necessary limit on cab numbers. The right to street hails must therefore be limited to those Medallions. If you need to merely frame that as a 'monopoly,' go for it.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> It's garbage because Medallions (in NYC) were created to set an extremely necessary limit on cab numbers. The right to street hails must therefore be limited to those Medallions. If you need to merely frame that as a 'monopoly,' go for it.


NYC is not the only place on Earth. If you insist that it is the only place on Earth, perhaps you should confine your posts to the NYC forum. Didn't I read about some Bosnian war criminal/mass murderer driving a cab in NYC? Uber's aren't allowed to pick up street hails anywhere.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> NYC is not the only place on Earth. If you insist that it is the only place on Earth, perhaps you should confine your posts to the NYC forum. Didn't I read about some Bosnian war criminal/mass murderer driving a cab in NYC? Uber's aren't allowed to pick up street hails anywhere.


I don't insist that. I told you, my comments are in reference to NYC. Uber does virtual street hails, people use it _on the street_ to get a car in real time in a few minutes. Sometimes less. It's like having a very long arm. Uber's ads directly target yellow cabs "put your arm down, Uber is less," "Hail, no!," so Uber functions as a virtual street hail by their own admission.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> I don't insist that. I told you, my comments are in reference to NYC. Uber does virtual street hails, people use it _on the street_ to get a car in real time in a few minutes. Sometimes less. It's like having a very long arm. Uber's ads directly target yellow cabs "put your arm down, Uber is less," "Hail, no!," so Uber functions as a virtual street hail by their own admission.


"Virtual" hails? Perhaps you don't speak English very well. "Put your arm down" and "Hail, no" mean exactly the opposite of what you claim


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> "Virtual" hails? Perhaps you don't speak English very well. "Put your arm down" and "Hail, no" mean exactly the opposite of what you claim


Yes, virtual hails. They're being allowed to call them 'pre arranged' rides.

The ads target cab riders. They mean that Uber functions the same as physically hailing a cab. Understand?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> Yes, virtual hails. They're being allowed to call them 'pre arranged' rides.
> 
> The ads target cab riders. They mean that Uber functions the same as physically hailing a cab. Understand?


No, because claiming calling a car is the same as hailing a car is insane.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> No, because claiming calling a car is the same as hailing a car is insane.


Wrong. It's an ehail done in real time. You see the cars on the app in real time, press a button, and get one in a few minutes. Sometimes even less. It functions as a direct alternative to a physical street hail. It's illegal, Uber drivers don't have a Medallion. Period.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> Wrong. It's an ehail done in real time. You see the cars on the app in real time, press a button, and get one in a few minutes. Sometimes even less. It functions as a direct alternative to a physical street hail. It's illegal, Uber drivers don't have a Medallion. Period.


But it seems it's not illegal. Your say so doesn't mean shit. Trains had the same function as stagecoaches. Still completely differant. You keep stating your opinion as if it were the law. It's not.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> But it seems it's not illegal. Your say so doesn't mean shit. Trains had the same function as stagecoaches. Still completely differant. You keep stating your opinion as if it were the law. It's not.


Even the bought NYC Judge couldn't really rule it legal. He claimed it was 'legal' because it's 'pre-arranged,' then on appeal claimed it's 'legal' because it's an 'immediate livery for people who have not pre-arranged.' An immediate livery. Nice term, sounds like a taxi to me.

Trains made the same number of local stops as a stagecoach? Absurd analogy. Yellow cabs paid for street hail rights, Uber does them virtually with an app and pays nothing.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> Even the bought NYC Judge couldn't really rule it legal. He claimed it was 'legal' because it's 'pre-arranged,' then on appeal claimed it's 'legal' because it's an 'immediate livery for people who have not pre-arranged.' An immediate livery. Nice term, sounds like a taxi to me.
> 
> Trains made the same number of local stops as a stagecoach? Absurd analogy. Yellow cabs paid for street hail rights, Uber does them virtually with an app and pays nothing.


You keep repeating its a hail, it isn't. Even a judge said so. amazing how all these cab drivers know the law better than a judge. LOL


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> You keep repeating its a hail, it isn't. Even a judge said so. amazing how all these cab drivers know the law better than a judge. LOL


It's an electronic hail. An ehail. Which is how they can 'compete' directly against legal taxis and steal their business. The time delay of a traditional pre-arranged ride is not there. It's an on demand ehail, often done on the street.

The Judge in the case mysteriously replaced the Judge who was of the opinion that the city's failure to shut Uber down was inexplicable. He then ruled Uber 'legal' on both sides of the law. It's now in Federal court, since a Chicago Fed Judge ruled ehails are the same as street hails.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> It's an electronic hail. An ehail. Which is how they can 'compete' directly against legal taxis and steal their business. The time delay of a traditional pre-arranged ride is not there. It's an on demand ehail, often done on the street.
> 
> The Judge in the case mysteriously replaced the Judge who was of the opinion that the city's failure to shut Uber down was inexplicable. He then ruled Uber 'legal' on both sides of the law. It's now in Federal court, since a Chicago Fed Judge ruled ehails are the same as street hails.


So move Chicago and be happy. And it's not in federal court, liar


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> So move Chicago and be happy. And it's not in federal court, liar


A massive multi-Billion dollar lawsuit against The City and TLC by Medallion owners, Credit Unions, and individual owner-operators is in Federal Court.

https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/medallion.uber_.lawsuit.pdf

The Chicago Appellate Judge's ruling merely enabled an appeal and subsequent Fed lawsuit. It doesn't affect local State policy.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> A massive multi-Billion dollar lawsuit against The City and TLC by Medallion owners, Credit Unions, and individual owner-operators is in Federal Court.
> 
> https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/medallion.uber_.lawsuit.pdf
> 
> The Chicago Appellate Judge's ruling merely enabled an appeal and subsequent Fed lawsuit. It doesn't affect local State policy.


Couple of questions:
A plaintiff can demand a jury trial? I thought that was up to defendant.
Complaint states "hail" is undefined. So a ruling would of necessity include a definition of "hail". Wouldn't the fact that it was previously undefined preclude a finding of fault? Damages alone are not enough for a judgement, fault must also be proven.
A complaint being filed does not mean it will be heard. Has this been given a court date?
What are the odds plaintiffs attorney will sell out for a settlement as usually (maybe always) happens?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Rat said:


> I look every bit as stupid as I am


you said it


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

14gIV said:


> you said it


Ewww a water head baby is trying to mock me!


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> Couple of questions:
> A plaintiff can demand a jury trial? I thought that was up to defendant.
> Complaint states "hail" is undefined. So a ruling would of necessity include a definition of "hail". Wouldn't the fact that it was previously undefined preclude a finding of fault? Damages alone are not enough for a judgement, fault must also be proven.
> A complaint being filed does not mean it will be heard. Has this been given a court date?
> What are the odds plaintiffs attorney will sell out for a settlement as usually (maybe always) happens?


You can answer your own irrelevant questions regarding the Federal Case.

You claimed I was lying about it's existence. Being wrong seems to be a running theme in all of your posts.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> You can answer your own irrelevant questions regarding the Federal Case.
> 
> You claimed I was lying about it's existence. Being wrong seems to be a running theme in all of your posts.


1) The questions aren't irrevelant. 
2) You said it was in court. It is not. It has been filed only. Not on any schedule as yet.
3) You haven't shown me to wrong anywhere, so another lie.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> 1) The questions aren't irrevelant.
> 2) You said it was in court. It is not. It has been filed only. Not on any schedule as yet.
> 3) You haven't shown me to wrong anywhere, so another lie.


There is a Federal lawsuit. It was filed based on the Chicago ruling that ehails are the same as street hails.

Not at all interested in minutia over wording. Have fun declaring victory over semantics.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> There is a Federal lawsuit. It was filed based on the Chicago ruling that ehails are the same as street hails.
> 
> Not at all interested in minutia over wording. Have fun declaring victory over semantics.


I have shown you to be wrong or lying over everything you've posted, but that's all "minutiae". I can see why you drive a cab.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> I have shown you to be wrong or lying over everything you've posted, but that's all "minutiae". I can see why you drive a cab.


So desperate.

I'd make a big deal about the phrasing around a lawsuit too if I had no clue about the topic at hand.

I'll repeat, for clarity: A Federal Lawsuit has been filed. No, it is apparently not in 'Court.' I'm not a lawyer and don't pretend to be.

I'd suggest harping on that wording though, since this thread if filled with you demonstrating zero comprehension of the issue at hand.

The claim that the fleets take more than the drivers was especially priceless.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> So desperate.
> 
> I'd make a big deal about the phrasing around a lawsuit too if I had no clue about the topic at hand.
> 
> ...


Yes, when you make up your own definitions for words and I point that out, I'm "harping" on words, because we all know anything you say is gospel no matter what the rest of the world says. And yes, my years of experience driving a cab mean totally nothing.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> Yes, when you make up your own definitions for words and I point that out, I'm "harping" on words, because we all know anything you say is gospel no matter what the rest of the world says. And yes, my years of experience driving a cab mean totally nothing.


I didn't make up anything. I'm not a lawyer, I know there is a Federal case. Perhaps 'case' is the wrong term. Apparently it's not in 'court' yet.

You clearly know nothing about the taxi industry, this thread has been one ridiculous assertion by you after another.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

You realize forcing Ubers to become licensed just as cabs are mean those few monopolies you do have will disappear altogether. With them charging half your rate.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> You realize forcing Ubers to become licensed just as cabs are mean those few monopolies you do have will disappear altogether. With them charging half your rate.


Sorry you know nothing about the business and can only repeat an absurd 'monopoly' whine. The limit on taxi numbers in NYC is what has enabled it to be a viable long term job for decades.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> Sorry you know nothing about the business and can only repeat an absurd 'monopoly' whine. The limit on taxi numbers in NYC is what has enabled it to be a viable long term job for decades.


Keep telling yourself that


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> There is a Federal lawsuit. It was filed based on the Chicago ruling that ehails are the same as street hails.
> 
> Not at all interested in minutia over wording. Have fun declaring victory over semantics.


I guess you don't want to link to this filed suit right? Gotta be mention of it somewhere right? I would like to look at the suit


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> I guess you don't want to link to this filed suit right? Gotta be mention of it somewhere right? I would like to look at the suit


https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/medallion.uber_.lawsuit.pdf


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/medallion.uber_.lawsuit.pdf


thanks for the info
looks like plantiffs indeed are demanding a jury trial lol
so any update on this? how far is this moving along in the courts?

But of course until it actually goes to court and a decision is made this meas nothing. People can file suit on a ham sandwich if a person felt it wasnt tasty enough


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Hack..... Is it true that medallions sell for 100' s of thousands of dollars? If so, then why?


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

rat,
i've been a taxi driver in jacksonville, fl. for about 4 years. to be a taxi company here, I believe you have to have at least 5 cars. hackenstein is correct about how the lease system came about. drivers were ripping off the cab companies and if they never turned the meter on, they supposedly never went on the trip. if the cab was involved in an accident, this created a big legal mess. my employer has owner operators and independent contractors. as far as I know, no subcontracting, i.e. fleets, is allowed. his analogy about moving into your house pretty much describes uber's practices once they are in a city. uber x and xl have never been permitted here, nor has lyft-THEY DON'T PAY BUSINESS TAXES ON THIS- THIS IS COMPLETE BULL...., and its grossly unfair to any businesses in any taxable category that do pay theirs. there will be a new set of rules put in place for insurance, permitting/ background checks and inspections very soon, hopefully in a month or two. its going out of subcommittee and will go to all the city council for a vote, if changes are indeed made to the existing ordinances. the new bill is being constructed now. I don't have anything against uber drivers but I do with the way uber is currently doing business here. BTW, if anyone has wondered why taxi companies hire new drivers during slow periods of the year, its because leases are fixed costs. the company has a business formula where if they have a certain amount of drivers they make certain amount of profit depending on how much their variable costs ( car repairs and purchases, lawsuits- if any, etc. etc.) are. so, when a driver leaves the company the company hires a new one, regardless of if its high or low season.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

jonhjax said:


> rat,
> i've been a taxi driver in jacksonville, fl. for about 4 years. to be a taxi company here, I believe you have to have at least 5 cars. hackenstein is correct about how the lease system came about. drivers were ripping off the cab companies and if they never turned the meter on, they supposedly never went on the trip. if the cab was involved in an accident, this created a big legal mess. my employer has owner operators and independent contractors. as far as I know, no subcontracting, i.e. fleets, is allowed. his analogy about moving into your house pretty much describes uber's practices once they are in a city. uber x and xl have never been permitted here, nor has lyft-THEY DON'T PAY BUSINESS TAXES ON THIS- THIS IS COMPLETE BULL...., and its grossly unfair to any businesses in any taxable category that do pay theirs. there will be a new set of rules put in place for insurance, permitting/ background checks and inspections very soon, hopefully in a month or two. its going out of subcommittee and will go to all the city council for a vote, if changes are indeed made to the existing ordinances. the new bill is being constructed now. I don't have anything against uber drivers but I do with the way uber is currently doing business here. BTW, if anyone has wondered why taxi companies hire new drivers during slow periods of the year, its because leases are fixed costs. the company has a business formula where if they have a certain amount of drivers they make certain amount of profit depending on how much their variable costs ( car repairs and purchases, lawsuits- if any, etc. etc.) are. so, when a driver leaves the company the company hires a new one, regardless of if its high or low season.


My experience was they went from 350 or so cabs to 1500 while the population only grew 15%. They just try to squeeze every dime out they can get. The only limit to the number of cabs on the street is the attrition level of drivers. Which cab company are you driving for?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

I see on the forum for Jacksonville that Uber drivers are already getting permits and such


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

rat,
right now jacksonville has about 500 or 600 taxis total, both in jax and the beaches. uber drivers need to get permits, i.e. medallions (they cost less than $1000) and/or business tax certificates to be legal. a medallion has to be placed on the back window (1 for each car) and a business tax certificate has to be easily visible for all concerned parties to see, i.e. on the windows. the is about the best I can tell you about the situation now here in jax.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

jonhjax said:


> rat,
> right now jacksonville has about 500 or 600 taxis total, both in jax and the beaches. uber drivers need to get permits, i.e. medallions (they cost less than $1000) and/or business tax certificates to be legal. a medallion has to be placed on the back window (1 for each car) and a business tax certificate has to be easily visible for all concerned parties to see, i.e. on the windows. the is about the best I can tell you about the situation now here in jax.


A lot fewer cabs than there used to be. When I first drove there (1980's) I made good money, but as they kept putting more cabs on the streets, I made less and less every year.


----------

